# UPV Open 2014



## raulsancho (Jun 22, 2014)

The first Open on UPV (Polytechnic University of Valencia)

*Information*: http://valenciaopenrubik.wix.com/upv-open-2014

*Registration*: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?form=Registration+Form&competitionId=UPVOpen2014

Date: Oct 18-19, 2014

*Location:*
Universidad Politecnica de Valencia, Pabelon Polideportivo.
Av. dels Tarongers, Building 6A Gate M
Valencia, Spain

*Events*: 
2x2x2
3x3x3 
3x3 OH 
3x3x3 Blind
3x3x3 Multi Blind 
3x3x3 Fewest
4x4x4
4x4x4 Blind 
5x5x5
5x5x5 Blind 
Skewb.
Pyraminx
Clock.


----------

